# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Kur Do Vdes Do Me Jepni Aop

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Po ca beni re se me ran lesht ne chat si nuk me behet njeher 
aop tek serveri juaj apo sme njini 
Kam dhe una deshir te behem njeher operator si 
sa te tjer qe jan ber se u ben 2 vjet dhe nuk 
me ofroi nje njeri acc 


Dhe ishalla e lexon njeri kete temen time se si kur 
i fshinje kete nuk mbahen me 


ME RESPEKT ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

JU FLM PER MIR KUPTIMIN

----------


## ^AngeL^

vdis edhe mos e vrit mendjen se ste bejne aop se jane rob pa zemer kto.

----------


## OO7

amon mos vdis  :pa dhembe:

----------


## *suada*

> Po ca beni re se me ran lesht ne chat si nuk me behet njeher 
> aop tek serveri juaj apo sme njini 
> Kam dhe una deshir te behem njeher operator si 
> sa te tjer qe jan ber se u ben 2 vjet dhe nuk 
> me ofroi nje njeri acc 
> 
> 
> Dhe ishalla e lexon njeri kete temen time se si kur 
> i fshinje kete nuk mbahen me 
> ...


O pika qe ste bie  :ngerdheshje: 
Po ce don re aman. Me u zi me njerezit re....pastaj sic tha edhe ^AngeL^ jane zemer kazem ata loool. Edhe ne staff zihen edhe grihen loool sdi ti cka mbrapa skene  :perqeshje:

----------


## ixnpeL

|Ishalla ta japin plako  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

*ixnpeL une do lutem qe tja japin loool*

----------


## Qendi

O te lutem mos vdis , jo jo jooooo.. :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

Se Paku ti mban shpresa se do behesh edhe mbasi te vdesesh.

----------


## Olimp

*^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^* Une them meri ne Br jepu ndonje tresh e shikoje Aop pastaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Vdis mer Pilaf dun njerezit.

Pastaj per aop shif endrra me sy hap  

Ishalla e mer :d*

----------


## Linda5

Amon se mos bo gaf dhe vdes ore lol :sarkastik: 
Se ishalla ju vjen gjynah dhe ta japin :uahaha:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Ore se ic mendjen una ju dashkeni te akeni pilaf 
kete alle keni ju qe te vdes dhe te ani ndo nje lug 
leng

----------


## *suada*

*Hahhahahaha bimo ! Qylin e kane qef te gjithe lool*

----------


## Dito

mos e rruj, mbaje me shkume.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> mos e rruj, mbaje me shkume.


Pa merak mi do i them te japin 2 racione mi 
dhe ajde andei nga chati moj mos me ri fsheuras ketej

----------


## *suada*

*Kush rrin fshehur re?*

----------


## ZaVraKja

*nuk do te vdesesh mos u frigo..*

----------


## ViKi 24

Ej po ca eshte kjo Aop aman se mbot kurioze?
Se kam praktiku noi her chatin
po kshu sic e bo ky, i bje qe qenka i gjo shum e rendsishme.

Me e bo robi veten per gjynof,vallaj skam pa.lol

----------


## Homza

> Ej po ca eshte kjo Aop aman se mbot kurioze?
> Se kam praktiku noi her chatin
> po kshu sic e bo ky, i bje qe qenka i gjo shum e rendsishme.
> 
> Me e bo robi veten per gjynof,vallaj skam pa.lol



viki 24...hajde mire se na erdhe i here, edhe na ke bo qefin me kte vizite....



ehd ekti cunit jepini aop mer se ka shum kohe ktu.

----------


## KUSi

Kshu vdiq nje komshi i imi si puna jote  :perqeshje:  nuk i dhan @op dhe iku lol

----------


## ViKi 24

> viki 24...hajde mire se na erdhe i here, edhe na ke bo qefin me kte vizite....
> 
> 
> 
> ehd ekti cunit jepini aop mer se ka shum kohe ktu.


Flm per mikpritjen,por un prap menien te kjo Aop e kam.
Kam hall se do vdes dhe un por pa e mar vesh se ca eshte.hhahahhahhahahha

----------

